# Bartók Romanian Folk Dances for Piano



## Oliver

At 2:50, Bartók plays a repeat of the Buciumeana (which starts at 2:10). It seems he is doing more than just playing it louder though. I was wondering if anyone could say or conjecture how exactly he changed it during the repeat, as it is not mentioned in the score on IMSLP.


----------



## tdc

I noticed during the repeat at first it is a little more straight forward time-wise (less delaying notes). I also noticed that towards the end of the repeat instead of using single notes to play the melody he was using some duads here and there (octaves I think).


----------



## Il_Penseroso

He plays the melody of the right hand in octaves (as he does in the second piece) and with the left hand he starts full triads and also stronger bass notes played in the low register of the instrument and again supplied with octaves (i.e. A and Bb)... There are also ornaments added to some certain notes like the short passage before the high C in the first piece. However, pianists of that old generation of Bartok often played more broadly and made the phrases sound more flexible than the modern strict style of following with no change every single note written on the score page.


----------

